# Finally Found The Calgon, Now Take Me Away!



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey Everybody









How much Calgon do I add to my black tank while I'm heading down to Hatteras Friday to slosh around and clean the tank?

Is it okay to have it in there with the liquid chemical for the toilet?

How much water should be in there?

Or should I use it at the campground as we use the toilet?

Thanks

Jason


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I use a capfull of Calgon every other trip out. I add a little (1-2 gallons) water before heading out to slosh around and coat the walls of the black tank. It keeps them smooth so gunk doesn't stick as much. I also add the blue stuff to the tank each time after I dump so yes, they're in the tank together. Haven't had an explosion yet.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

1stTimeAround said:


> Hey Everybody
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Jason,

Where did you find it? I have been looking for it since March









Hope you & your family are well.
Tami


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

As soon as we empty the tanks at the Dump Station - I add 5 gallons of water, chemical stuff, and a capful of Calgon. It works for us!


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

_Where did you find it? I have been looking for it since March








_

Tami,

I find it at a local grocery store - not the chain stores. If you haven't found it by NF Rally, I can pick up a bottle for you.

Beth


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

We finally found it at Walmart. We have been to several Walmarts in our area and some have it and others don't!

But I have it NOW !!!!









Thanks for the tips!

Jason


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

RizFam said:


> 1stTimeAround said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Everybody
> ...


You should be able to find it in the laundry detergent aisle of your local grocery store.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Sexy Momma said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> > 1stTimeAround said:
> ...


OK, thanks everyone. Sexy Momma, none of the stores by me carry it 








Golden Mom







If I can't find it by then, I may just take you up on that generous offer Thanks









Tami


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Sexy Momma said:
> 
> 
> > RizFam said:
> ...


You might be able to find another brand of water softener in the laundry detergent aisle. Any kind of water softener should do the trick.

I wonder if a fabric softener would work, like a capful of Downy fabric softener in the tank? Someone here will probably know.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tami,

Shannon had to look all over to find it around here. Eventually found it at K-Mart. I guess our water is good enough around this area, that it's not a big seller.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Just an update: Just got back from our local grocery. Picked up a couple bottles. Inc. tax, cost was $6.03 each. I've been on the same bottle since last summer. Just now starting to get low.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I found Calgon water softener at Vons...All they had was in powder form which I guessed at the amount, would powder makes a difference? I guessed about a cupful and let it slosh on our way to the dump station...

Dawn sunny


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Tami,
> 
> Shannon had to look all over to find it around here. Eventually found it at K-Mart. I guess our water is good enough around this area, that it's not a big seller.
> 
> ...


Thanks Doug,

Unfortunately we no longer have any K-Marts around here








I'll keep my eyes open & take Golden Mom up on her offer worse case senario.

Tami


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Nice visual Tami. Is he cleaning the toilet or making soup?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Our local grocery has it also
Guess I'll have to pick up some

Don


----------



## Outback Wannabe (Dec 18, 2004)

I find Calgon in the Health and Beauty Aid section. I use it for my daughter who has eczema and it works really well.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Outback Wannabe said:


> I find Calgon in the Health and Beauty Aid section. I use it for my daughter who has eczema and it works really well.
> [snapback]130301[/snapback]​


That's not the Calgon you want to use.....

You want the water softener that is in the laundry detergent section, not the "Calgon, take me away" Calgon.

Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

campmg said:


> Nice visual Tami. Is he cleaning the toilet or making soup?
> [snapback]130250[/snapback]​


What do you think









Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

RizFam said:


> campmg said:
> 
> 
> > Nice visual Tami. Is he cleaning the toilet or making soup?
> ...


LOL








Don


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Duh!!! Calgon is in every store in my neighborhood...yes we do have hard water here.







A month or so ago I bought two boxes of the stuff...they also had it in a liquid form...2 or 3 different versions...and I had not seen whether to buy the powder or the liquid...for some reason...I thought the powder in the box would work best. So which liquid Calgon is the correct one to use or does it make any difference?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We just bought the Calgon equivalent...same stuff...no brand name.

I guess I'm a bit over the top, but I always boil some water then add "Calgon"...I like knowing it is fully dissolved.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Golden Mom said:


> Just an update: Just got back from our local grocery. Picked up a couple bottles. Inc. tax, cost was $6.03 each. I've been on the same bottle since last summer. Just now starting to get low.
> [snapback]130215[/snapback]​


Beth, what local grocery are you talking about? Scottsburg or Henryville? I can't find it at Wally World.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Doug: It's at the Jay C. Store. I shop at the one in Charlestown, but I think Scottsburg would have it too.
I've never found it anywhere else.


----------



## Outback Wannabe (Dec 18, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Outback Wannabe said:
> 
> 
> > I find Calgon in the Health and Beauty Aid section.Â I use it for my daughter who has eczema and it works really well.
> ...


OOPS! shy


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Golden Mom said:


> Doug: It's at the Jay C. Store. I shop at the one in Charlestown, but I think Scottsburg would have it too.
> I've never found it anywhere else.
> [snapback]130665[/snapback]​


Thanks, I will check the one in Scottsburg..


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

So is this the one to get???

http://www.drugstore.com/qxp78736_332828_s...er_softener.htm


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

countrygirl said:


> So is this the one to get???
> 
> http://www.drugstore.com/qxp78736_332828_s...er_softener.htm
> [snapback]130949[/snapback]​


That would be the liquid version......

Steve


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been using 2 capfuls of Calgon, 1 capful of Tide, plus the toilet chemicals. Maybe overkill, but there are 7 of us... ;-)


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> So is this the one to get???
> 
> http://www.drugstore.com/qxp78736_332828_s...er_softener.htm
> [snapback]130949[/snapback]​


Thanks CountryGirl,

I had done an online search a while back as well, but I was just hoping I could find it locally & not have to pay these outrageous shipping costs these days. shy
But, if that is how I have to obtain it







I will.

Tami


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

RizFam said:


> countrygirl said:
> 
> 
> > So is this the one to get???
> ...


Hi Tami...I will look in the local stores...I just want to make sure I get the right stuff this time...I already have two boxes of the Calgon Bath Beads and no longer have the receipt.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> countrygirl said:
> 
> 
> > So is this the one to get???
> ...


Huntr70...which one do you use?


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

FYI,

Our Wal-Marts do not carry Calgon. The only place I've found it is at a true grocery store. Albertsons carries it here in the powder form, in the green box.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> > countrygirl said:
> ...


Countrygirl,

With all those Calgon bath beads, you can now fill that spacious tub in the Outback and have a relaxing soak on your next camping trip


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

countrygirl said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > countrygirl said:
> ...


I have the liquid......its easier to find than the powder.

I just picked a bottle up today...$5.25

Steve


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

RizFam said:


> countrygirl said:
> 
> 
> > So is this the one to get???
> ...


Tami,

If you can hang on for a few weeks yet, I can get you some and give it to you on the way to Niagara.

I just got some today and it was $5.25 plus tax (.31) for the 32 oz bottle.

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> If you can hang on for a few weeks yet, I can get you some and give it to you on the way to Niagara.
> 
> I just got some today and it was $5.25 plus tax (.31) for the 32 oz bottle.
> 
> Steve


Sweet....attend the Rally and have deliver service. You guys really know how to set the bar high for the PNW Rally...


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

skippershe said:


> countrygirl said:
> 
> 
> > RizFam said:
> ...


LOL...I may try that tonight right here at home...my neck is still stiff from painting this past weekend.


----------

